
Inside the World’s Most Elite (and Secret) Traders’ Club - ForFreedom
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-03/inside-the-world-s-most-elite-and-secret-traders-club
======
ggm
Well, it's a given there is little direct benefit to me in this, but I am
wondering if there is even a benefit to the finance system overall. It feels
like this is simply not sustainable, and is done because huge wealth created
it's own rationale of what can and cannot be done.

Hedging ones expensive house mortgage.. that was neat.

